# Enchanted [BluRay] review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61x4B5yOt5L._AA240_.jpg[/img] *Enchanted BluRay movie review*

Well, I'm going to start being known for reviewing family friendly movies on here but thats ok.

Enchanted is one of those movies that you either hate it or love it, I know that the story really lacks any sort of direction but it was fun to see the kids enjoy it. Our 3 year old daughter did not like the more scary parts but at the end ran out and put on her "princess" dressup clothes. 

The animation added to the real life film was done in Disney style and there were times that it was tough to tell the difference. At first I thought there was something wrong with my setup for the projector as the video was not filling the screen but this was done on purpose and changed after about 10 min of movie.

Audio was very good and its the first TruHD soundtrack that I have heard on my new Onkyo receiver. The music was fun and full of nice dynamics. There were parts of the audio that went really low into the 15Hz range.

The video quality is above average but I really did not think it was over the top.

Over all its a good family film with lots of reminders of the old Disney animations.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We were over at some of our friends home last night and got to watch about 30-40 minutes of this show and then had to leave. My wife and I both decided we needed to rent it to finish it up. We were really enjoying it.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

i kinda liked it. especially the singing parts ... haha


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Just watched it. I could do more family movies if there is demand for it, for sure. I have a young boy so I am always on the lookout for family friendly stuff too.

I saw Enchanted and thought it was pretty entertaining. It's nice to Disney making fun of itself.


----------

